# Pleasant surprise...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As some of you guys know, I've dropped the bomb with my wife in regards to our HD/ID (High drive/Insane drive) sex issues, and she agreed to counselling - though she wasn't unhappy about it. 

It's been a few days now, and I've mostly left her alone, gave her space, but helped her out, offered support, made her feel comfortable and loved just like those days when she was pregnant. I did not compromise however.

I had thought she was going to explode in my face as it was obvious she was holding alot in. But today, she came out of the closet, and was very loving and thankful for what I've done for her last few days and she said that she understands now how important this is for me and for us.

Funny really, no fights. I had thought being nice to her would p-ss her off even more but guess not... It seems our marital dynamics have matured from wild lovebirds to a stable married couple.

No fun though! I was waiting for her to explode :rofl: But I guess sometimes peace is much better. Today's a good day, we've been through so much last 7 years to make it work and now finally we are out of sh-t to argue about! lol

Guess this is what it means to be a good husband maybe? "Nice but firm"? Thoughts?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice :smthumbup:


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

:nono::nono:


waiwera said:


> Nice :smthumbup:


But Firm :nono:


----------



## mrsball (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to hear that things weren't as difficult as you thought they might be ^_^


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

You try to fight with her too much. For some, unknown reason, I think you like getting your wife upset to the point of her "exploding" at you.

Is the make up sex that great to be worth it to upset her so??


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No, I just don't like it when she holds it in and then explodes when I'm not ready for it. So I poke until she explodes in a 'controlled environment' lol

And yes, makeup sex is always great especially when it's routine most of the time heh. Things are looking up in this department however.

I didn't want to poke this time though, due to the sensitivity of the whole situation. And I guess through it I learnt how to handle her STs without poking her heh, takes ALOT more patience and restraint however.


----------

